# Rig trip 12-3 marlin



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

It was only two of us so I left the Donzi at the house and we took my friends 24 Sea Chaser. Only 68 gallon of fuel!!!!

Left Orange Beach at 11AM Friday trolled Petronius landed 1st YF about 4:00 Pm few more laps around nothing. Went over to the Marlin started chucking at sunset 5 YF before 8PM. Fish box was full so we headed back home. I think two of the fish were over 100lbs. 


Sorry for the poor pictures


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Depending how tall you are, that one fish is well over 120. Very nice work


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

I was in the yellowfin with Robert when you pulled up. We caught a big
one live baiting and was still live baiting when yall got there. Then yall caught one real close to the rig and we started chunking but no luck. Caught a nice mahi on a big live bait though. I guessed our tuna at 90#. 
That viking was sitting right where we caught our tuna. I was surprised we only caught one. Went to Ram and caught a huge blackfin on live bait
right off the bat. Not alot happened after that. Had a great time and cant wait until the next weather window.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine eating.....man oh man!!!! CONGRATS to the crew!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My hat definitely goes off to you guys! We had been chunking for a couple hours when yall pulled up to the Marlin and it did not seem like 15 min before yall got your first hook up! You guys def had the mo jo going on! What were yall chunking with? We tried blackfin and pogies, all on 60lb flourocarbon, but whatever we were doing it did not work for us as well as for you guys!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

There's those that want to and then there is them that do.You two did it.It must of been a blast with a crew of two.Good catch. Gene


----------



## 32zf (Oct 1, 2009)

MSyellowfin 

We were chunking with black fin (large Chunks). The YF were marking about 150 to 200 feet. We were letting a lot of line out. The bite started when all top shot mono was out and about 50 yards of braid. I think the larger chunks help getting the bait down where the fish were. No fluorocarbon 80lb mono.. I think we has luck on our side also….


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

32z: Thanks for the info. I was marking the larger fish deep and knew they were there I just did not refine our technique. On the way in I kept saying to myself that I should have attached a small weight to our live bait to get them down to the fish I was marking. I am sure you are right about the larger chunks. Good job for knowing what to do!

As I mentioned earlier we (PFF members) either need to get flags or pick a low channel (away from 68-72 etc) to scan to stay in touch with one another

Robert


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

lets me know if you get an open spot sometime i would love to go jump on some yellowfins~!!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report and nice mess of fish. the best part is the gas mileage


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

*Great Report*

Takes skill to boat YFT's like that.

You didnt mention how much of the 68 gals were used with twin 150 Yams?


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice mess of fish, nice work.:notworthy:


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

nice catch and report


----------

